
Ask HN: What to do when the details don't interest me any more? - candd
I&#x27;ve spent 20 years dealing with bits and bytes, but over the last 5 I&#x27;ve moved into architecture but even that doesn&#x27;t appeal.  I find myself more interested in building companies and businesses than in building product but I don&#x27;t have any experience or ideas in this area, I&#x27;m just an engineer.  How do I get to that level?
======
Insanity
You're not "just an engineer", you're "an engineer". No point in talking
yourself down.

I'm not sure how you'd go about building a company without building a product
though. But perhaps if you build a product for yourself (as a side project)
and learn about the ins and outs of marketing, shipping something yourself,
etc.. you can eventually scale that up if it still interests you.

Unless I misunderstood and you actually want to move into managing? In which
case, I'm clueless. :-)

Good luck!

